# Red Texas =hybrid



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

So read up on the Texas. Apparently the red ones are crosses with flowerhorns. More aggressive.
There's green and blue.:different again.
They get big but can start breeding at a small size. Mine seem to be showing green.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

post deleted


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

From the reading i have done, they are not just crossed with flowerhorns. The ones with the most vivid color, and the ones that really stand out are crosses of many cichlids like Parrot, King-Kong, Mammon, RED Devil, and the list goes on. I was going through online suppliers, and i was getting frustrated at the lack of photos. Because this is not scientifically noted (No genus/species) the range in looks is just massive. I think this is why you don't see many in the trade, because the readily available ones just don't look like what you see on a quick Google search


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

There was one that was sold here a while back but it was almost white.
I guess that's why it sold for $20.
(I was green on the RT subject @ the time. )
I wanted to be part of the "RT club" kind of glad I didn't end up with this fish now. 
Funny how I never seen pix since it was sold. I was waiting to see if the person who got her would post pix.

My RD is 20X's more red then she was.(For a fish that started out white, I'm glad I saved him).

RTs are basically a FH, they just show more traits of a Texas/Herichthys than Trimac/Midas/Amphilophus.
They get most of the pearling from a Texas.(From what I've gathered)

Who would have thought Hybrids could cost so damn much? :bigsmile:


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

Red Texas is typically a cross of a male Herichthys (Texas cichlid) and a female Blood Parrot. As previously stated King Kong, Mammon, and Red Devil/Midas have also been used to create RT's. Flowerhorns aren't typically used as part of the breeding or creation of an RT. 

I've only seen 1 RT in person that was as nice as the one Theo posted above, but it turned out to be juiced, and when the juice wore off it was washed out & rather pathetic looking. The importer wasn't impressed, nor was his customer that later returned the fish for a $500 refund. 

I know a few guys in the US that have been breeding them for a while, it's basically Russian roulette when it comes to how the juvies will turn out. Some fade/peel into nice RT's, some end up washed out pink with poor pearling, others just stay green like a regular tex. The lower quality RT's are a dime a dozen, which is why when a very special piece surfaces in a spawn the breeders typically sell them for major $$$$.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember Kolewolf did bring in a few nice one when he was doing his orders. He can tell you more about them.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Kole was the only one I've seen with nice RTs.
I wasn't around when they sold. 
@ the time, I was a real noob still keeping bettas in bowls. :bigsmile:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

He did have some nice one. Too bad he is too busy with his life now and left us hanging... (I hope he sees this)


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure how many Kole brought in, but the ones I saw weren't exactly classic RT's. The pair below had decent pearling, but they weren't red.
The nicest RT's I've seen imported over the past few yrs were some of the ones that Theo imported. Getting the pearling is easy, it's getting the bright red part (seen in the "super" red texas) that requires quality (expensive) breeders. And of course one can never be certain if the fish are red due to quality genetics, or hormones, until they've been _in country_ for a couple of months.

A male/female pair from Kole .....



















A female that I believe Theo imported .......










And a 10" male that Jay brought in from Singapore for me a couple of yrs ago.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

From those pix:
The one's from Kole show more Midas & Mammon Parrot I luv the colors.

Theo's: 
Actually look like a Texas except it has some red.
Not red enough IMO, but the pearling is nice!

Yours in pretty nice, pearls are nice on this fish.

I had to do some research...
The place that had that $20 RT was a former sponsor Arovillage.
Don't know what happened to that place, the website is no longer active, & there doesn't seem to be any traces of his posts anymore.
I'm glad he snubbed me over another member now that I look @ it. :bigsmile:
If that member is still here please post pix of this RT.
I like to see our local RT's.

Don't know if I want to risk $$$ on a fish that's just juiced up, & will lose the color I'm paying for.
I'm more than happy with the red my RD's/Midas's show.

Now to find some Texas, they've always been more then willing to breed for me. :bigsmile:


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

> Theo's: Actually look like a Texas except it has some red.


That's why they call them red texas.  I agree that it could have stronger red, and solid red with pearls on the face would have also been more desirable, but still a quality B grade RT IMO. As an example, take a look at the following female RT that hasn't even finished peeling.
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

Pat (Rainnybetta) sells some high end SRT's, but they don't come cheap, even 3-4" juvies can cost $500+.

That 10" male of mine came from Jay at Arovillage. He paid a hefty price for them in Singapore, but blew them out when they wouldn't move in his shop. I got a female from him as well, but she was pretty drab, and little pearling. I'm not complaining though, as they didn't cost me anything.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I know that, but I've seen many that don't look like Texas @ all.


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

Certainly, I agree with that. At this point almost every hybrid fish out there has been utilized in some of the various RT breeding programs, but finding high quality fertile females such as that one isn't exactly easy. Most of the nicer RT's shown online or found via google are males. Like everything else it all boils down to how deep your pockets are. The landed cost of that female of Theo's would probably be in the $200-250 range. The ones that Kole brought in would have most likely been substantially less, as they would be less desirable fish in Thailand. If Kole's were both blood red, different story.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have the same name on MFK?


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, but I guess you don't.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, they don't allow "special characters there". 
Plus I wanted to have a name that reflected the fish I keep.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Who would have thought Hybrids could cost so damn much? :bigsmile:


I must agree, but look at any flowerhorn for that matter......

I am proud to say I dont own a hybrid fish  the only close to unnatural fish i have is an EBJD, witch are mutations, not hybrids.

Regardless, I would love to grow up a red Texas. Such an attractive fish.


----------

